# Nightmare on french aire. [Catillon-sur-Sambre]



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We stayed at the aire in Catillon-sur-Sambre in June 2008. At 11-45pm four drunken youths turned up, unplugging a german vans hookup.Then using his lead to power a ghetto blaster blaring rap music. They sat on the picnic bench drinking whisky. After this the four of them pushed two large boulders into the canal. They then climbed into the building site behind stealing two wooden pallets which they placed against the rubbish bin and set fire to the lot. At 2am they left shouting English out and Bosh out only to return minutes later throwing stones at our vans from the bridge and the other side of the canal. An English man confronted them only to have CS gas sprayed into his eyes All four vans then left under a barrage of stones. Two of us stayed on a lorry park 3kms down the road for the remainder of the night. In the morning we reported the incident to the town hall and the local police.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds orrible (

what is bosh?


John


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

what is bosh

http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question67771.html

charlie


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Bosh as in Bosch - slang for a Geman


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Presumably they shouted "Boche" which is a derogatory French slang word for German.

Louts are louts in any country.

SD


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like an awful experience. I think I would have moved on soon after they arrived though.

Trevor


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Why didn't someone ring the police at the time? they were causing criminal damage which in any country is a crime.

Greenie

Have I misread it and police were called?


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We would have gone sooner but having become to relaxed about staying on aires like the three other vans we were up on blocks with steadies down and plugged into the electric. My wife was reluctant for me to get out of the van for fear of confrontation. In the future we will park ready to go.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That very sad to hear - hope you managed to not suffer any damage. Leaves you quite shaken doesn't it? Yobs = very annoying.

Sad to say but "we" have bred the little dears its "our" fault. :roll: 

We have a Royal British Legion memorial garden in front of our house - nice but not when local youth congregate under the angel statue. Trouble is if you report em they start lobbing bricks and bottles at our house with our van parked outside so have never been tempted to confront them have rung police a few times - but they always say have you asked them to move - 8O 8O errr no please see above! 

Greenie


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I do feel very sorry for you. I have been on the Catillon aire some years ago, but the only nuisance came from lorries passing over the swing bridge at considerable speed all night. 

But one thing I do not understand: Was there nobody with a mobile phone to call the police? French police tends to deal rather swiftly with such louts. Especially if they catch them red-handed AND have eyewitness accounts of their wrongdoings.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

Had a similar story from last year, myself 48, Ex Army, my pal 44 and current UKSF and another pal 41 and ex RN were visiting the war graves near Ypres, parked up in the town overnight and were awoken by the MH being rocked.

We quickly dressed and confronted the 4 or 5 drunks, a few slaps later and the drama was over. We stayed up for a few hours awaiting their return, didn't hear another peep. 

Mind you, I probably wouldn't have confronted them had I been with my family.

Regards

Wayne


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

We stayed at this aire two years ago and found it idyllic. Then I read a report on here about youths throwing stones at the parked motorhomes. We stayed again the year after - first night it was full so we stayed on the large car park on the other side of the main road. There was no hookup on that side, and we were woken by the sound of the workers nearby sandblasting a JCB carrier. Still, we had a good night, and we were made extremely welcome at the local bar - they offered us the bread and local (?) cheeses to sample and seemed genuinely pleased to have us there.

I think the moral of the stories I've heard is that you should always be prepared to call the police - have a note of the number to call (generally 112, I think) and perhaps a pre-translated crib-sheet - "we are at ... and we are being attacked / damage is being caused / threats are being made - please help immediately" &c...

Hymermick1: What was the reaction to those your report of the incident to the Mairie / Police?


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Why didn't someone ring the police at the time? they were causing criminal damage which in any country is a crime.
> 
> Greenie
> 
> Have I misread it and police were called?


The only trouble is that who knows the phone number of the local police station?
and how many people have sufficient French language skills to make the
phone call.

We stayed in a few aires during our trip and had no problems whatsoever.
Thousand others stay in aires too with no problem.

It must be very frightening if you happen to be in the wrong aire when this
stuff happens

Sorry to hear about your experience. I think you probably did the right 
thing by not going out to confront them.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

What is the situation regarding CS gas, is it available and legal to use in France as it might come in handy in some situations in my opinion.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

LPDrifter said:


> The only trouble is that who knows the phone number of the local police station?


I do. It's 112.



LPDrifter said:


> and how many people have sufficient French language skills to make the phone call


Valid point, but it's reasonable to assume that there would be someone on the emergency line who would speak English (I admit to being a hypocrite here as this goes against my strongly-held views that we should all make a valiant attempt to learn some basic linguistic skills of the country we're visiting).

I'd have made the call straight away.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

chasper said:


> What is the situation regarding CS gas, is it available and legal to use in France as it might come in handy in some situations in my opinion.


I recall a lengthy thread on this last year. In my view, it's the wrong question you're asking. Using weaponry against criminally-minded individuals (or more likely, groups) is more likely to escalate rather than de-escalate. Only if you're certain that by escalation, you can control the situation, should you consider it.

I don't know the answer to French CS, but it's a firearm by any other name.

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

chasper said:


> What is the situation regarding CS gas, is it available and legal to use in France as it might come in handy in some situations in my opinion.


I stand to be corrected but I believe, under French law, the possession of CS gas is quite legal though you could expect a grilling if you used it without due cause, which, under French law, is considerably more tolerant than British law. It's certainly readily available in French shops.
So in France it's not a firearm whereas in this country it is.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Aires and Louts*

 Ciao Dougie, and Buona Sera tutti,
I think many people in GB are not aware that 112 is becoming the universal EU emergency number.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

I am not sure about the legality of CS for private use, could be that France is one of the few remaining countries where it still is legal.

However, whether pepper spray, CS or anything else, against a _group_ you stand no chance. Unless maybe you are really well-trained in martial arts, but then you need no CS...

Regarding phoning the police: 112 is an international standard emergency number on *all* mobile phone networks. It even works without a SIM card installed. And there should be always somebody on the other end who speaks at least a little English.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

How horrific. This is a beautiful aire and it is a shame to hear that the yob culture is spoiling it.

For clarification the emercency number for mobiles anywhere in Europe including the UK is 112. No special numbers to remember.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

What a shame, must have been really scary. We have stayed on the aire and on the overspill park many times without problems. As others have said I am surprised no one phoned the police.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

What a shame that had to happen. As others have said it is a lovely Aire. Is not the Aire controlled by the lock keeper who I think lives in the cottage across the canal. A knock on his door may have got things sorted a bit quicker. He would more then likely know the policeman.

Alan


----------



## janni (May 1, 2005)

*Catillon sur Sambre*

We stayed here 24th and 25th May. Disco on in local pub but not trouble. Will think twice about stopping when we go back. There is a lock keeper just across from the Aire. Maybe a blown horn or alarm set off might have helped.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

When we went to the marie they were quite concerned and telephoned the police. We were then told to report to the gendarmerie in Le Cateau Cambresis. This we did. We explained as best we could given that the people in the marie and the police had vary limited English and we do not speak french unfortunatly. They wrote the descriptions down and showed us a book of mug shoots. If we stayed another day they would of arranged for a translator but it was decided in the end to return to England and make a report at the police station at home and get them to post it to France.The man from the other van was going to do this,we felt as we were lucky enough to escape without any real damage the police here would not be bothered.We did not phone the police at the time as we were not sure of the number.We all said after that we were all sat in our vans alone if we had got out and knocked on the other van doors maybe together we could of done something who knows? We thought one of the neighbours or the lock keeper would of called the police as the noise was tremendous.We should of drawn conclusions when we noticed the lock keeper had shut up his house and pulled down shutters over all his windows and his front door. Perhaps it has happened before. The youths were all on foot so we presume they lived in the village.

Jackie and Mike


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

You can buy C.S gas quite easily in france, we have just had an advertising magazine in our post box, it's from a lorry that visits most towns around here and they sell tools, ladders and lots of Do It Yourself things, in the pages for car accessories are 2 containers headed Bombes anti Agression = C.S gas
8.90 euros for the 2 Bambi 2 :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We had an unpleasant experience with a drunken or drugged Irishman at a Slovenian campsite. He visited the van three times in all and while banging on the doors threatened to kill us or have us removed from the country !

While he was doing this I hooted the horn ( hopefully in morse, SOS) to try and attract the attention of a German couple setting up their awning nearby. I gestured to them to go and fetch someone from campsite reception nearby.

The Irishman then went across to them and started shouting and raving at them. When he went away I went over and asked the couple what he had said to them but they had not understood as they did not speak English. I asked if they had heard me hooting the horn; they had but they had not thought there was anything wrong !

Moral: don't rely on others to help. Their take on the situation might not be the same as yours.

G


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

asprn said:


> LPDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The only trouble is that who knows the phone number of the local police station?
> ...


As mentioned by WS and ME, if notjing else, maybe it is best to have a basic phrase sheet for such emergencies, so that one can convey the message to the authorities.

On another note, I agree with you about making an effort to at least learn some of the native language.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

liquid said:


> Valid point, but it's reasonable to assume that there would be someone on the emergency line who would speak English
> Dougie.


I have not tried this number but, given that you are phoning within the hours specified, it might be useful. I don't know what kind of crisis they have in mind but I imagine they would put you through to someone who could help and ensure that they speak English

SOS Help
France's English-speaking crisis line

Tel: 01 46 21 46 46
3-11pm every day of the year

The Spanish equivalent is:

+34 902 10 21 21

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

A bad experience.

But a good reminder to all of us that NOWHERE is safe and we should

always be careful and ready to leave however safe and relaxed we may feel.

I know this is not a popular view but it is true.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Not a pleasant experience. Last year, we were staying on the Aire at St Denis Le Pont when a couple of carloads of youths turned up at 8pm. Fair enough really, because the Aire is on the village carpark! They were a little noisy but it was all very good natured and they didnt interfere with us in any way-in fact, they were very friendly. There are idiots in every town and village across the world, and if we didnt take any risks, we would stay at home!!
One point, and please stop me if I'm wrong, but I understood that the rules for using Aires in France are that no steadies or ramps are to be used and that the vehicle must always be able to be moved quickly. I would certainly never do so, and all I would need to do is literally start the van and drive in an awkward situation.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> One point, and please stop me if I'm wrong, but I understood that the rules for using Aires in France are that no steadies or ramps are to be used and that the vehicle must always be able to be moved quickly..


I don't think there is anywhere that this is written Waleem and I've never seen it even hinted at at an aire or heard the official who comes round to collect money even hint at it.

I wonder if you are thinking of the motorway aire de service where some overnight ? Certainly at UK service stations you are not supposed / allowed to put anything outside the van, use the gas or look as if you are making camp there.

It does make sense in French aires to be prepared to move if you are not happy and not ste up quite as you would on a campsite. See above however, the only time we have ever felt seriously threatened was on a large, well-organised campsite.

G


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Fair enough, but I was definitely told that it is to do with the French legal definitions of parking overnight as opposed to camping. Parking overnight is permitted pretty much anywhere, but nothing must protrude from the vehicle and it must remain moveable, no awnings etc etc. I had assumed that this applies to Aires as they are not official campsites.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is not meant to be a smart-arsed comment, and I'm certainly not getting at anyone, but the only time I feel threatened is when I read (on here and in other places) about the misfortunes of those who have been robbed, mugged or had their vans damaged by yobs.

That's not quite true of course, as there have been times when we have felt a bit uneasy, but I think it's still a point worth pondering.

3,443 people died on our roads last year, but we don't stand at the edge of the pavement in terror at the prospect of crossing the street.

I hope this doesn't sound like preaching ( :roll: ) but it is very easy to over-react in this kind of information where you are perhaps more at the mercy of your own imagination than of the yobs and villains who are probably tucked up in bed like yourself.

Take care of course, and be prepared (as Baden Powell used to say) but don't let what _*might *_happen spoil your holiday.

Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Fair enough, but I was definitely told that it is to do with the French legal definitions of parking overnight as opposed to camping. Parking overnight is permitted pretty much anywhere, but nothing must protrude from the vehicle and it must remain moveable, no awnings etc etc. I had assumed that this applies to Aires as they are not official campsites.


Hi Waleem,

if you park for the night on a regular car park (not an aire), and roll out an awning, then you block extra parking space. This is not allowed, however in France you can be quite sure nobody will bother you, unless the car park gets really crowded.

With an "official" aire like the one in Catillon it is slightly different: Here you are officially allowed to park for at least one night, not just tolerated. So it is fully legal to use corner steadies etc. Keep in mind that quite a few aires have electric hookup, how moveable is your van if you use that? An awning might however be frowned upon if the place is busy.

Our van has no corner steadies, but we do use levelling wedges if we need them. But would we really have to make an "emergency departure", then I am ready to abandon them. They are, after all, not that expensive.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Grizzly,

The number you have published 
0146214646

Can I ask is that an english number or a French one, I have tried it with the french code of 00 33 and as if its an english number and get no joy. 

I would be very interested in having it ready in my phone in case required.

Ian


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I wouldn't bother with all these numbers. On mobile phones just use 112. 

We have had three 'opportunities' so far to use 112 while being abroad (once in France, twice in Netherlands before we moved there), and each time the person at the other end spoke sufficient English. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

colian said:


> The number you have published
> 0146214646


      

I've just tried to find the website I saw it on ( one for English residents in France- it was in among information on what to do in emergencies). I could not find it so googled it.

Humblest apologies all, I'm blushing with shame, it's the French Samaritans number.

I hope no-one gets desperate enough to need them on holiday.

Sorry all,

G


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Grizzly,

Thats a bit like at work when I was asked to contact Mr C Lion, to find it was the number for london Zoo.

With that number I would have rung hoping for a fast response to find the person wanted me to sit down and talk about my problems.

Thanks for trying.

Ian


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> This is not meant to be a smart-arsed comment, and I'm certainly not getting at anyone, but the only time I feel threatened is when I read (on here and in other places) about the misfortunes of those who have been robbed, mugged or had their vans damaged by yobs.
> 
> That's not quite true of course, as there have been times when we have felt a bit uneasy, but I think it's still a point worth pondering.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

Reading this kinda stuff can cause me to be a bit edgy - thanks for putting it in perspective. Off on our first jaunt to France this summer and intend having a great time not being terrified, although it is also good to be aware and pick up tips of what to do in certain situations.

Keys in, foot down and run them over as you leave is the tactic I think I'd take :lol:

Lys


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We did not want to frighten anyone or put them off from aires, just to let people know what happened to us. It has certainly not put us off, we are going back to France in August and again we will be staying on aires.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hymermick1 said:


> We did not want to frighten anyone or put them off from aires, just to let people know what happened to us. It has certainly not put us off, we are going back to France in August and again we will be staying on aires.


Didn't think for a moment that was your intention Mick, and I certainly wasn't getting at you in any way.  

The trouble is you are far more likely to hear the *bad *news on forums and in the media, and fortunately your experience is very much in the minority.

Of course the thousands of motorhomers who *didn't *have a problem last month will not post a message to say so - though it wouldn't half put things into perspective if they did! 8O 8O 

Glad it hasn't put you off. Chances are it will never happen to you again.

Cheers


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Certainly hope not Dave.


----------

